# Canon branded T-shirts?



## rhysb123 (May 1, 2014)

Hi, 

Does anyone know where I could purchase Canon branded T-shirts in the UK? (Or Europe).

Thanks

R


----------



## surapon (May 1, 2014)

Dear Friend.
Yes---

http://www.spreadshirt.com/canon%20t-shirt%20gifts

http://www.spreadshirt.com/canon-7d-camera-lcd-display-orange-C3376A6737533

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/t-shirt-canon-eos

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## tolusina (May 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friend.
> Yes---
> 
> http://www.spreadshirt.com/canon%20t-shirt%20gifts
> ...


Dear Friend Mr Surapon
Nice links, thank you.
Those shirts will go well with a 24-105 f4 coffee cup.





(have story, maybe later)

Ron


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 1, 2014)

rhysb123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where I could purchase Canon branded T-shirts in the UK? (Or Europe).
> 
> ...


 
Canon has a giveaway program currently giving a 100 million EF lens T-shirt to anyone who buys a EF lens from the online Canon Store (USA Only). You can bet that they will show up on ebay as soon as Canon starts delivering them.

In the mean time there are dozens on ebay of varying designs.


----------



## expatinasia (May 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon has a giveaway program currently giving a 100 million EF lens T-shirt to anyone who buys a EF lens from the online Canon Store (USA Only). You can bet that they will show up on ebay as soon as Canon starts delivering them.
> 
> In the mean time there are dozens on ebay of varying designs.



Do people really buy that sort of stuff? I have some pretty nice Canon giveaways which I never, ever use. Even have a 4GB 1DX USB stick, and a few other bits and bobs. Maybe I should put them on ebay and see what happens!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 2, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has a giveaway program currently giving a 100 million EF lens T-shirt to anyone who buys a EF lens from the online Canon Store (USA Only). You can bet that they will show up on ebay as soon as Canon starts delivering them.
> ...


 
As crazy as it seems, people snap them up. I had some items from CPS that I had no use for, a strap, and a memory card wallet. I listed them on ebay just to get rid of them, and they went very quickly for more than enough to pay for my $100 membership. However, I did not join CPS to get trinkets, and eventually just kept the free level. after a few years, I've yet to use any of their benefits.

I still have a lens work book that I'd like to clear off my desk, maybe I'll list it too.


----------



## surapon (May 2, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has a giveaway program currently giving a 100 million EF lens T-shirt to anyone who buys a EF lens from the online Canon Store (USA Only). You can bet that they will show up on ebay as soon as Canon starts delivering them.
> ...



Dear expatinasia.
Yes, Some one still buy these stuffs just for FUN and Show Off, Plus very proud to be the owner of this equipments.
Both Canon and Nikon do the same thing = Free " Walking Advertizing" buy the People who Wear them, Use them or carry them = Free Advertizing on the street that expose to 1000 of people.
Surapon
PS. My Local Camera shop get the free bags from Nikon to put Canon Goods for the shoppers, BUT give FREE CANON Umbrellas for the person , who buy high cost Canon Lenses or Canon High Level of Camera like Crazy ME.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2014)

A Canon umbrella - best weather sealing available!


----------



## surapon (May 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> A Canon umbrella - best weather sealing available!




Ha, Ha, Ha, Yes, Sir dear my Teacher, Mr. Neuroanatomist.
This umbrella is special design, to have the hole between the top part and bottom part( Not one piece Cloth) of umbrella and can open open the hold by the strong wind blow to the umbrella, with out fly the umbrella away from our hand----Ha, Ha, Ha-----And You are right 120% = "A Canon umbrella - best weather sealing available! "---Which still in our hands although during Tornado in my home state, North Carolina.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------

